# Sod webworms damage



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Quick tutorial on recognizing sod webworms. 
Damaged grass noticeable on my morning ride. Silken tunnels and green fecal pellets in the canopy. Voila, worms.

Pictures might not be in order.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Nasty little buggers!


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

#1 Pest of lawns in Hawaii. If they do not have any Bermuda or Seashore Paspalum to destroy, they will gladly eat Zoysia. All of my customers are instructed to call me immediately if there are a lot of birds congregating and pulling "things' out of the lawn. Birds in the lawn are another sign of Sod Webworm activity.


----------



## BlakeG (Jul 17, 2018)

What's the best method of treatment in this case? Talstar P?

Thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

BlakeG said:


> What's the best method of treatment in this case? Talstar P?
> 
> Thanks for the tutorial.


I like Sevin SL


----------

